# Erfahrungen zum neuen Traumtouren Transalp Buch + Software?



## ghostwriter (31. März 2012)

Hat schon wer Erfahrungen zum neuen Buch von Stanciu (2012): Traumtouren TransAlp: 20 neue Alpenüberquerungen mit dem Mountainbike?

Wie ist die neue Software?

Standard- oder doch die Premiumedition?
Kann man bei der Premiumedition gleich den GPS-Track seiner individuellen Tour exportieren (die GPS Tracks sollten ja dabei sein)? Oder muss man sich den dann manuell zusammenstöpseln?
Welche Gebiete deckt die Kompass-Karte ab, die bei der Premiumedition dabei ist?

Video zum Buch gibt es übrigens hier!


----------



## Hofbiker (31. März 2012)

ghostwriter schrieb:


> Hat schon wer Erfahrungen zum neuen Buch von Stanciu (2012): Traumtouren TransAlp: 20 neue Alpenüberquerungen mit dem Mountainbike?
> 
> Wie ist die neue Software?
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir das Buch gekauft und bin sehr sehr entäuscht davon.
Ich werde auch in Zukunft die Touren wieder mit Karte und den div. Informationen aus dem MTB Forum und dem WWW holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostwriter (1. April 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Buch gekauft und bin sehr sehr entäuscht davon.
> Ich werde auch in Zukunft die Touren wieder mit Karte und den div. Informationen aus dem MTB Forum und dem WWW holen.



Und warum bist du sehr enttäuscht davon?


----------



## besos (1. April 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Buch gekauft und bin sehr sehr entäuscht davon.
> Ich werde auch in Zukunft die Touren wieder mit Karte und den div. Informationen aus dem MTB Forum und dem WWW holen.



??? Ein bisschen mehr Info würde nicht schaden.


----------



## Hofbiker (1. April 2012)

Hier ist meine Kritik zum Buch und der Software.

Sicherlich finden sich viele Nutzer mit dem Buch einverstanden, die Planen und fahren die Tour nach Vorgabe des Autors. Für mich ist das nicht herausforderndes wie nach einem Lehrbuch einen AX abzufahren. Die Touren und Routenplanung kannst du nur auf den vorgegebenen Pfaden planen. Wenn du einen Weg/Trail anders fahren möchtest, (z.B. Rifugio Grafer nach Andalo) erlaubt es das Programm nicht anders zu planen. Somit ist dieser Streckenabschnitt manuell auzf der Karte zu erstellen. 
Auch die Berichte über die div. Touren sind schon teilweise veraltet und langweilig zum lesen.

Für mich ist sehr interessant die AX nach Kartenstudium individuell zusammen zu stellen und zu planen. Dabei mit möglichst vielen Optionen viele Highligts in die Strecke / Etappe einzuplanen. 

Die für besten und informativsten Toruenberichte habe ich auf *dieser HP*  gefunden. 
Hier sind so gute Streckenbeschreibungen mit GO & NO GOS angeführt. 
Jede Tour ist präzise geplant und beschrieben, bei diesen Beschreibungen hast du das Gefühl als ob du selber fährst. 
Auch von dieser *HP* gibt es nützliche Informationen und Tipps. 



> Ich werde auch in Zukunft die Touren wieder mit Karte und den div. Informationen aus dem MTB Forum und dem WWW holen.


----------



## isartrails (1. April 2012)

@Hofbiker: Tobias, warum hast du dir das Buch dann überhaupt gekauft?
Kanntest du den Vorgänger etwa nicht?
Mit dem Buch ist das in etwa so: wer aufgrund seiner mehrjährigen Bike-Erfahrung irgendwannmal in der Lage ist, selbständig mehrtägige Touren zu planen und interpretationssicher Karten zu lesen, wie du es beschreibst, der ist dem Buch "entwachsen". Der braucht dann sowas überhaupt nicht und nimmt besser einen Trail-Guide von Zahn.
Für alle, die nicht so Planungsfreaks sind, wie wir, bietet das Buch aber noch ausgiebig Tipps und Hilfe.
Ich persönlich finde im direkten Vergleich zum Vorgänger interessant, wie der Autor 2012 die Schwerpunkte verlagert. Die Tourenvorschläge gehen deutlich mehr in die "Breite", soll heißen, müssen auch von der Masse der Biker beherrschbar sein (siehe E-Bike-Transalp und so Dinger wie Transalp del Sole, wo man durchgängig auf einem geteerten Radweg nach Süden fährt).
Der Vorgänger bot da doch deutlich mehr Abenteuer-Faktor für Leute, die mal was Ausgefallenes suchten. Die neue Ausgabe ist mir persönlich zu sehr Mainstream.


----------



## Hofbiker (1. April 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> @Hofbiker: Tobias, warum hast du dir das Buch dann überhaupt gekauft?
> Kanntest du den Vorgänger etwa nicht? Ja
> 
> Ich habe das Buch als Geschenk von Freunden bekommen!


----------



## __Biker__ (2. April 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Auf den neuen Strecken müssen ja auch Biker mit ihren E-Bikes zurecht kommen.


----------



## GGAT (3. April 2012)

Das Buch und seine Vorgänger bieten halt die Symbiose aus 
- zuverlässig geplante/ kombinierbare/ beschriebene Häppchen
- und trotzdem kann ich mir aus den Teilstücken "was Eigenes" zusammenbasteln --> "Abenteuer"
Ich persönlich kann mich wohl anhand einer Karte orientieren ( auch bei den GPS-AXen immer dabei ); wie es Isartrails beschrieb' bin ich aber nicht so ganz "interpretationssicher" und nutze gern den Luxus des Vordenkers - daher freut' es mich z.B. im aktuellen Buch etwas über brauchbare Umgehungen des Passo Tonale zu lesen, woran ich beim AX 2009 gescheitert bin und wir inmitten der Abgase ( Baustellenampeln + one-way-Kolonnen ) bergauf gestrampelt sind ....
Deshalb bin ich froh dass es solche, aktualisierte und erweiterte Bücher gibt - sie sind mindestens ein Ideenspender ..... und für die dann zusammengeklickte Tour ein paar Euro zusätzlich zu zahlen finde ich nicht schlimm; da ist mir im Vergleich die Premium-Ausgabe zu teuer.

Hugh - GGAT


----------



## head-md (4. April 2012)

hi
sind denn da wirklich neue Routen drin, im Vergleich zu dem ersten Buch von Ihm?
Kann man den jetzt auch Rundkurse bauen, das hat mich an der einfachen Karte immer gestört, es geht nur Richtung Süden 
gruß
head


----------



## ghostwriter (4. April 2012)

Ist das ein Fake oder hat der Macher sein Werk gleich selbstbeurteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (4. April 2012)

Als Software wird doch jetzt der Onlineplaner von www.bike-gps.com eingesetzt, oder irre ich mich? D.h. wer nur eine Route planen will braucht eigentlich nicht das Buch, bezahlen muss man für die Tracks ja sowieso. In dem Onlineplaner sind deutlich mehr Strecken drin, als in der Offline-Software des alten Buches.


----------



## __Biker__ (4. April 2012)

ghostwriter schrieb:


> Ist das ein Fake oder hat der Macher sein Werk gleich selbstbeurteilt.


 


Anscheinend macht zu viel E-Bike-fahren überheblich. Logisch, wenn man jetzt die Berge wie von selbst hoch kommt.


----------



## ghostwriter (4. April 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Als Software wird doch jetzt der Onlineplaner von www.bike-gps.com eingesetzt, oder irre ich mich? D.h. wer nur eine Route planen will braucht eigentlich nicht das Buch, bezahlen muss man für die Tracks ja sowieso. In dem Onlineplaner sind deutlich mehr Strecken drin, als in der Offline-Software des alten Buches.



Auf dem Onlineportal fehlen zu früheren Buch- / Softwareversionen einige Streckenabschnitte. Ich hoffe, dass die auf der mitgelieferten DVD sehrwohl enthalten sind.


----------



## humpy (5. April 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Buch gekauft und bin sehr sehr entäuscht davon....





Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe das Buch als Geschenk von Freunden bekommen!



gekauft = geschenkt?


----------



## Hofbiker (5. April 2012)

humpy schrieb:


> gekauft = geschenkt?



Ja, so ist das im Leben, ich wollte das Buchhaben, 
die Kollegen haben mir die Gutscheine von Thalia als Geschenk gegeben.

Ich hoffe somit die Unklarheit bereinigt!


----------



## Astaroth (5. April 2012)

head-md schrieb:


> hi
> sind denn da wirklich neue Routen drin, im Vergleich zu dem ersten Buch von Ihm?
> Kann man den jetzt auch Rundkurse bauen, das hat mich an der einfachen Karte immer gestört, es geht nur Richtung Süden
> gruß
> head



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche kannst du nun auch Rundkurse bauen. Hab die Standard Ausgabe geschenkt bekommen und mit dem Buch werde ich mir einen schönen AlpenX für uns basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isar2 (5. April 2012)

Habe das Buch heute auch gekauft. Ich hab schon ein paar AX hinter mir und eigentlich brauch ich das Buch auch nicht zum planen oder so. Bin da mehr der Kartenleser. Ich sammle alle Bücher zum Thema Transalp und im Winter braucht man halt ab und an was zum schmöckern. 

Ich finde es sehr gut gemacht.

MfG, Isar2


----------



## Guwie (13. April 2012)

Hi, wer die Premium Edition (Buch + DVD) eventuell noch kaufen will, kann mir mal eine PN schicken.
Ich kann da gute Preise machen.
Ciao
Guwie


----------



## mw01 (14. April 2012)

Wer von euch hat die Premium Edition und kann mir was über die mitgelieferte neue Kompass Digital Karte was erzählen. 
3D Funktion, Hüttennamen vorhanden, Wegenummer eingetragen?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## muellmat (23. April 2012)

mw01 schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat die Premium Edition und kann mir was über die mitgelieferte neue Kompass Digital Karte was erzählen.
> 3D Funktion, Hüttennamen vorhanden, Wegenummer eingetragen?
> 
> Danke im voraus!



+1
würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## mitm_radl_do (29. April 2012)

muellmat schrieb:


> +1
> würde mich auch interessieren.


nochmal +1

Ich denke die Premiumedition incl. der digitalen Kompasskarte gibt es noch  nicht, weil die KOMPASS Karte "Alpen" nicht verfügbar ist.

Irre ich? 
Es wäre nett, wenn sich jemand melden würde der die Premiumedition mit der Karte hat...


----------



## Ruderbock (2. Mai 2012)

erhältlich ist das ganze...

... ich hab gestern Abend das erste Mal reingeguckt, auf den ersten Blick ist die Karte sehr gut!!! Ich hab aber nur Nähe Innsbruck / Schwaz reingezoomt, um für ne Alpencrossetappe genauer nachzugucken.
Ich werde sicherlich irgendwann mal (übernächstes Jahr??) so ein Richtrackkomplettfertigangebot nachfahren.

Unabhängig von der Karte finde ich die Übersicht des Planers (Bike-GPS) etwas unübersichtlicher, als den schon die ganze Zeit öffentlichen im Internet. Diese fertig vorgeplanten als rich track erhältlichen Strecken erscheinen lila, andere Etappen nachwievor gelb. Wenn ich mir jetzt was selbst zusammen stelle, dann hatte ich Probleme, wenn es ein lilaner Abschnitt war in falscher Richtung und zu lang, ihn "rumzudrehen" oder abzuschneiden.
Man kann aber jetzt auch (neuerdings) mit nem Stift Wege nachmalen und sich nen eigenen neuen Track aufmahlen. Wie genau und gut das dann ist, wenn man ihn anschließend glättet... weiß ich noch nicht wirklich.
Wenn ich z.B. die Via Migra fahren will, sind manche Trails / Passübergänge nicht drauf, wenn ich mir diese Transferstücke als Trail / Track zeichne, gibt es ja keine vordefinierten Wegpunkte, die die rich tracks wohl verlangen. Das heißt einen zusammenhängenden Weg der soweit vorhanden Richtrackabbiegehinweise etc enthält mit eingebauten selbstgemalten Tracks dazwischen als eine Datei ist wohl nicht möglich und man kann ggf. drei- viermal während einer Etappe nen anderen Track am GPS aktivieren?? Ich plane diesesmal wohl einfach dem normalen vorhandenen Track von Ralf Glaser nachzufahren (mit der tollen Karte im Hintergrund!!!) und das Richtrackgebaue und üben mach ich ggf. nächsten Winter mal...

das war mein subjektiver Eindruck nach dem ersten Blick drauf, hoffe es interessiert trotzdem
LG   Jens


----------



## isartrails (3. Mai 2012)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> ... ich hab gestern Abend das erste Mal reingeguckt, auf den ersten Blick ist die Karte sehr gut!!!



In welchem Dateiformat liegt die Karte denn vor?
gvg ?
Würde mich interessieren, ob man die Karte dann auch in anderen Anwendungen wie beispielsweise Touratech Quo Vadis oder Compe GPS einlesen kann.
Thx.


----------



## Ruderbock (3. Mai 2012)

könnte einige Zeit dauern, bis ich nachgucken kann, aber ich melde mich...


----------



## mw01 (3. Mai 2012)

wird - glaub ich - ein .gmp format haben.?


----------



## Bergbaron (4. Mai 2012)

Ich hab's jetzt auch. Habe es innerhalb von 2 Stunden erst einmal komplett aufgesogen. Was soll ich sagen? Super gemacht. Und macht super Lust auf die nächste Tourplanung. Die Kapitel über die Anfänge der "Transalp" mit den alten Bildern sind herrlich. Sind auch viele neue Ideen drin, die nicht am Lago enden. Und ne Kurz-Transalp, die man z.B auch mit dem Rennrad in 24 Stunden fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (4. Mai 2012)

Was statt Tracks selber malen auf jeden Fall auch toll geht, ist Tracks zu importieren und in 3D "abzufliegen".

(hab nach Dateiformat noch nicht geguckt)


----------



## mw01 (4. Mai 2012)

Also die 3D Funktion ist sozusagen schonmal gegeben.
Sehr gut!


----------



## Eddigofast (4. Mai 2012)

Bergbaron schrieb:


> Ich hab's jetzt auch. Habe es innerhalb von 2 Stunden erst einmal komplett aufgesogen. Was soll ich sagen? Super gemacht. Und macht super Lust auf die nächste Tourplanung. Die Kapitel über die Anfänge der "Transalp" mit den alten Bildern sind herrlich. Sind auch viele neue Ideen drin, die nicht am Lago enden. Und ne Kurz-Transalp, die man z.B auch mit dem Rennrad in 24 Stunden fahren kann.



Hallo Rob, deine Tarnung wird auch immer nachlässiger, diesbezüglich bitte ich dich doch mal etwas kreativer zu agieren! Zudem halte ich eine 24H Transalp für dich als etwas überzogen, beginne erst einmal mit kleineren Touren von ca. 20 km in den Freisinger Bergen und steigere dich jede Woche um weitere 5 km.


----------



## Beaker_ (4. Mai 2012)

Hat Rob nicht vor Kurzem extra einen Thread aufgemacht um über dieses Werk übelst herzuziehen? Und jetzt findet er es plötzlich toll? Hat es sich sogar gekauft?
Irgenwie charakteristisch.
Wer nix kann, kann nix. - Wie Flatter so treffend zu sagen pflegt.


----------



## Ruderbock (5. Mai 2012)

... ich hab jetzt geguckt:
Format ist ".gmp"


----------



## powderJO (5. Mai 2012)

ist die karte garmin-tauglich?


----------



## Carsten (6. Mai 2012)

Ich finde das Buch sehr schön gestaltet und als Nachschlagewerk gut geeignet. Die Fotos sind durchweg sehr gut. Das Ganze ist schon ein Schmuckstück zum Bilder schauen und Anregungen sammeln.
Für mich als "alten Hasen" gibt es natürlich nicht all zu viel Neues zu entdecken und die Routen sind mir durchweg zu easy... mainstream eben.
Wer mehr Abenteuer sucht, wird bei www.alpenzorro.de sicher eher fündig. Für Einsteiger und Alpencross-Neulinge ist das Buch schon klasse. Und das Planen mit Karte, Internet und Risiko ist sicher nicht jedermann´s Sache.


----------



## powderJO (6. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist die karte garmin-tauglich?



ist sie?


----------



## isartrails (7. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist sie?



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ist ja ne Rasterkarte.
Schau mal hier unter Premium Edition: _"Diese digitale Karte kann in die Pro Version der RichTrack Software importiert und auf die Geräte VDO GP-7, MyNav 500 sport und Xplova übertragen werden."_

Garmin-Devices verlangen ja proprietäres Garmin Vektorkartenformat, da geht mit Rasterkarten nicht viel (Ausnahme: selbst erstellte Custom Maps und von Garmin verkaufte und für den Garmin optimierte Rastermaps).
Die Traumtouren-Kompass-Karte ist aber eine gvg/gmp-Rasterkarte und kann lediglich aus bestimmten Viewern und Navigations-Software auschnittsweise zu Druckern, PDFs und JPGs exportiert werden. Über eine umständliche Krücke bekommt man diese Files dann (wenn sie klein genug sind!) in seinen "aufgebohrten" Garmin.
Um also die Traumtouren Transalp Karte in einen Garmin zu bekommen, dürfte ziemich viel Gefrickel und Handarbeit notwendig sein...
Arbeit, die man sich (nach meiner Erfahrung) einmal für ein paar Stunden antut, um dann bei den bescheidenen erzielten Ergebnissen zum persönlichen Schluss zu kommen: Na dann benutz ich künftig halt keine Garmin-Geräte mehr. Der Hersteller will's ja nicht anders. 

Ausserdem solte man sich von dem Katenmaterial nicht zuviel erwarten: Ist lediglich 1:50.000 (dabei existiert längst 1:25.000 für weite Teile der Alpen), die Schweiz mußte aufgrund lizenzrechtlicher Gründe komplett ausgespart werden. Da ist es eine Überlegung wert, ob man sich die digitalen Kompass-Karten nicht einzeln kauft (Südtirol, Österreich, Deutsche Alpen, Schweiz), da diese angeblich bis zu 1:10.000 gezoomt werden können. Man findet leider nirgendwo eine Info, ob das auf der Traumtouren Transalp verwendetes Kartenmaterial diesen Karten entspricht, die Kompass einzeln verkauft oder ob sie einen niedrig auflösenderen Standard verwenden.

Übrigens: das Thema Garmin gegen den Rest der Welt ist äusserst komplex und leider nicht in zwei Sätzen zusammenzufassen.
Der Herausgeber der Traumtouren Transalp-Bücher hat jahrelang an Garmin festgehalten und seine Tracks für diese Geräte optimiert. Aber auch er kam nach vielen Jahren, zermürbenden Verhandlungen und Enttäuschungen an den Punkt, wo er sich sagte: Na dann entwickel ich eben meine eigene Software, wenn die's nicht integrieren wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_Tristram (7. Mai 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Übrigens: das Thema Garmin gegen den Rest der Welt ist äusserst komplex und leider nicht in zwei Sätzen zusammenzufassen.
> Der Herausgeber der Traumtouren Transalp-Bücher hat jahrelang an Garmin festgehalten und seine Tracks für diese Geräte optimiert. Aber auch er kam nach vielen Jahren, zermürbenden Verhandlungen und Enttäuschungen an den Punkt, wo er sich sagte: Na dann entwickel ich eben meine eigene Software, wenn die's nicht integrieren wollen...


 


Verstehe ich nicht so richtig. Der einzige Grund für dieses Hick-Hack vom Stanciu mit dem beknackten Rich-Track-Format ist höchstens, dass man das Geraffel bei ihm erst mal bezahlen muss. Anschließend wird der Rich-Track sowieso wieder ins gpx formatiert und dann auf den Garmin gepackt. 

Mit den Karten ist es eine andere Sache. Kompass läuft auf den Garmins nicht. Kein Verlust, weil es openmtb gibt. Für den zur Zeit solventen, aber noch halbwegs ahnungslosen Käufer packt er halt noch die Kompass auf seine CD drauf und verlangt dafür ne extra Gebühr. Und dann gibts das böse Erwachen für den Endkunden, wenn er die bunte Karte nicht auf seinen Garmin packen kann.   ich werde aber den Teufel tun und mir was anderes als Garmin kaufen.

Alles Geschäftemacherei. Aber schön isset, irgendwie. Ich mag den Stanciu und seine Touren.


----------



## Carsten (7. Mai 2012)

dann kann ich als Ergänzung nur apemap.de empfehlen. Kost nix und bringt Kompass, DAV &Co aufs Handy, IPhone, IPad und was es sonst so alles zum spielen gibt. Und die digitalen Kompasskarten kauft man sich zu einem fairen Preis...oder man schaut sich mal in der nächsten Stadtbibliothek um


----------



## Beaker_ (7. Mai 2012)

Sir_Tristram schrieb:


> ...  aber noch halbwegs ahnungslosen Käufer packt er halt noch die Kompass auf seine CD drauf und verlangt dafür ne extra Gebühr. Und dann gibts das böse Erwachen für den Endkunden, wenn er die bunte Karte nicht auf seinen Garmin packen kann. ...



Na Rob, bist drauf reingefallen. Gell?


----------



## powderJO (7. Mai 2012)

danke @ isartrails. also alles wie immer - jeder kocht sein eigenes süppchen.


----------



## Carsten (8. Mai 2012)

also zu den Karten. Es handelt sich um eine normale digitale Kompass mit Deutschen, Österreichischen und Südtiroler alpen. Schweiz ist nicht dabei.
Die Karte gibt es in der Form komplett glaub nicht zu kaufen.
Wer die Karten schon digital hat, kann diese aber offensichtlich in der Software der Basisversion auch aufrufen...was sicher ganz praktisch ist, denn mit dem Satellitenbild kann man definitiv nix anfangen. 
Ob Trentino, östliche Dolomiten etc dabei ist kann ich nicht sagen, meines Wissens gibts davon aber keine (digitalen) Kompass Karten.
Die Karte kann laut Buch auf einige GPS Geräte übertragen werden, aber definitiv nicht auf Garmin, da diese Geräte nur Vektorkarten vertragen.
Die Pro Version enthält zudem bereits viele der sonst extra zu bezahlenden Tracks.


----------

